# New Car Details: Porsche GT4/BMW M4/695 Biposto- Professional Car Detailer of Essex



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Please find below some of the lovely cars that have come through the doors in recent weeks for new car protection packages.

All receiving a full new car preparation to include de-contamination, single-dual stage machine polishes, interior, engine bay and total exterior surfaces coated with Siramik Glasscoat APT.

http://www.gleammachine.net/siramik-glasscoat

*Porsche GT4.*



























*BMW M4.*











*Fiat Abarth 695 Biposto Record.*

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stunning work mate, must have been a real pleasure working on that line up! That abrath is awesome


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Abarth looks amazing. How was it from factory?
Dm


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That Cayman GT4 is looking outstanding and the level of gloss you have produced is outstanding:thumb: is that Sonax EX-04-06 by any chance in the reflection picture :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All three cars are stunning :argie: and the work put in to them is first class. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gus82 said:


> Stunning work mate, must have been a real pleasure working on that line up! That abrath is awesome


Thanks mate.



Devilman said:


> Abarth looks amazing. How was it from factory?
> Dm


Lovely rare car, it did have the usual da sanding marks and light defects from factory, so received a 2 stage machine polish. It was the little Abarth touches that I really liked.



chongo said:


> That Cayman GT4 is looking outstanding and the level of gloss you have produced is outstanding:thumb: is that Sonax EX-04-06 by any chance in the reflection picture :thumb:


Thanks mate, the paintwork on this one was ridiculously soft, ended up going through 40 plus microfibre cloths. The white one I did a few weeks before was completely opposite and pretty hard paint in comparison.
The polish is Sonax Perfect Finish, much prefer it over the EX4-6.



Soul boy 68 said:


> All three cars are stunning :argie: and the work put in to them is first class. :thumb:


Thanks mate.



tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:


Thanks Tony.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

All stunning cars and your work always looks spot on!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Top work as always Rob. Nice use of the multi quote tool, don't see that used that often on here anymore.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have a 200 bhp 595 Competizione and would love a 695. Those Records look gorgeous and the Modena yellow looks great. Really wish they stuck yellow calipers on them though like my own. Starting to come down in value as people are buying them due to being stripped out, around 25k and they start to become very tempting...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work fella, really like the GT4, such a purposeful looking car.

From people i follow on social media and on here it seems every last GT4 delivered to the UK has been detailed right.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> All stunning cars and your work always looks spot on!


Thank you mate, very kind.



mattthomas said:


> Top work as always Rob. Nice use of the multi quote tool, don't see that used that often on here anymore.


Thanks Matt, indeed the multi quote button is a dying art.



Brian1612 said:


> Have a 200 bhp 595 Competizione and would love a 695. Those Records look gorgeous and the Modena yellow looks great. Really wish they stuck yellow calipers on them though like my own. Starting to come down in value as people are buying them due to being stripped out, around 25k and they start to become very tempting...


Great little cars with bags of attitude and the attention to detail with the Abarth styling is spot on. The downside to the 695 is it's a little pricey new and steps into the realms of other great hatch's, although it's limited numbers makes it appealing.



gibbo555 said:


> Great work fella, really like the GT4, such a purposeful looking car.
> 
> From people i follow on social media and on here it seems every last GT4 delivered to the UK has been detailed right.


Thanks mate, yes they definitely benefit from a detail to rectify some of the common factory defects.


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

These all look great. Surprisingly I like the Fiat the most


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Great work


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Stunning buddy


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking work as usual and 3 v special cars indeed


----------



## chepch (Aug 6, 2016)

Would be happy with any of them in my garage.

Top work btw.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top finishes achieved


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cars look stunning, great looking work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

that gt4 looks awesome!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gav21041981 said:


> These all look great. Surprisingly I like the Fiat the most





Tylerbrook said:


> Great work





Reflectology said:


> Stunning buddy





Jonny_R said:


> cracking work as usual and 3 v special cars indeed





chepch said:


> Would be happy with any of them in my garage.
> 
> Top work btw.





stangalang said:


> Top finishes achieved





JayMac said:


> Cars look stunning, great looking work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





shabba said:


> that gt4 looks awesome!


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Wouldn't expect anything else. All look really well Rob.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

FAb work as always


----------

